# Adhesive for arrows



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lost the screw in tips out of a couple of arrows. (Went through the target and into wood.) What kind of adhesive should I use to reinsert those into the arrows? I assume it is also the same for the nocks?

I have doubled the thickness of my targets so hopefully won't happen again.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ferr-L glue, you can reheat and tune, there are some similar to super glue BUT its permanent....WW


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Ferr-L Glue*



wet dreams said:


> Ferr-L glue, you can reheat and tune, there are some similar to super glue BUT its permanent....WW


I take it that this is a glue gun type of glue. Do they sell it at Academy, thought I saw some like that there?


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

I've tried several different adhesives, including epoxy and hot glue. My favorite for gluing inserts and veins is Maxi-Cure cyanoacrylate, by far. It's almost gel-like when applied and it doesn't turn brittle like other types of super glue. I've had fletchings fly off within a year with some of the other super glues.

My dad tried epoxy and hot glue, after the bow shop recommended it, to attach the stainless Penitrator inserts to his VAP arrows. A few days later, he shot three arrows. He lost all three inserts in the target - they aren't cheap. He switched to cyanoacrylate and hasn't had a problem.

I don't glue the nock in place.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ferr-L glue (Ferr-L tite) is not the hot glue you see everywhere, you can find it where they have the rod repair section, possibly in the archery dept also, just heat the end with lighter and use. I DO glue my noks in place, better than having nock missing or in the wrong position when nocking arrow in the dark, you glue both ends down, you'll have no worries of cock feather in the right position along with your BH....WW


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> Ferr-L glue, you can reheat and tune, there are some similar to super glue BUT its permanent....WW


FYI - insert a field point into the front end and slowly heat it up, the super glue will lost its bond and the ferrel can then be moved or removed.

Do not heat the carbon shaft!!! Only the field point and just enough to affect the glue.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I use super glue mostly. I have never found that much need to ever remove an insert.


----------

